# David's Vacation Club Rentals now offering $11.00 per point for renting your points..



## Samaya

David's Vacation Club Rentals are now offering DVC members $11.00 per point for renting their points.

Check it out at http://www.dvcrequest.com/associate/

It's advertised on David's web page as a special bonus because they're experiencing a shortage of points for all resorts.

States... You will receive $10.00 ($11.00, if you sign up today) for each point rented AND there are NO FEES to receive your money. 

Hopefully another sign that things are gradually improving.


----------



## zavandor

That's great news, that you for sharing.
I have a few points to rent and getting 11$ pp with very little hassle is great, I think I'll register.


----------



## mini one

Has anyone from uk rented their points through David??
I just wondered how easy it would be with exchanging money to £ etc
I need to rent my points for the next 2 years as money is very tight and this looks the easiest way x


----------



## Samaya

mini one said:


> Has anyone from uk rented their points through David??
> I just wondered how easy it would be with exchanging money to £ etc
> I need to rent my points for the next 2 years as money is very tight and this looks the easiest way x


I've not used David's Rentals but it does say on their web site that payment will be made by PayPal and they absorb all the fees. And $11 a point is very good especially at the moment with the exchange rate when changing them into GBP's.

Great if you already have a PayPal account, but if not it's very easy to set one up, there might be a cross boarder fee and I'm not sure if David also pays this so a question to ask them.

And it might be best to have both a PayPal sterling and US dollar account and set the US Dollar as your primary account prior to receiving the funds from David.

The payment will then be sent to your dollar account and then you can change the dollars into sterling when you want to and maybe on a day when the rate is better, this can be done in "Manage Currencies"

Todays exchange rate on PayPal is $1 USD = 0.631243  GBP)


Copied the info from .....
http://www.dvcrequest.com/associate/index.asp
50% of the funds due to you are immediately transferred to you via PayPal at the time of the reservation (once I receive the funds from the guest). If you don't already have a PayPal account, you can open one here.  There is NO FEE to you to receive your money through PayPal. We absorb all fees. I take guest payments by credit card or PayPal so there are no additional charges to you.


----------



## JasonDonna

Hi,

We used David Rentals last year. We didnt use our DVC points last year so rented them through Davids rentals. Very easy process.

If i remeber you get half the money when the DVC booking is made and then the other half on the check in day. All the money was transfered via Paypal with no costs. I was a bit worried about sorting all the details when the renter wanted to add the dining plan and Magical express but I phoned up Davids Rentals and a very helpful lady talked me through the process.

I know I could have more per point by renting\transfering direct but doing it through David's took all the hassle out of the process.


----------



## mini one

Thanks for the reply's I will look into this


----------



## Jobelly

I'm just in the process of seriously thinking about buying points (thinking about SS although never stayed there as looks lovely and you get more for your money, I do love beach club though but so much more!). The idea of being able to rent points out is appealing especially if there is a couple of years we can't go but I was wondering if you have to pay tax on them. It would seem an awful lot of hassle if you had to do a tax return for not that much money. I know people who have second accommodations they rent out have to pay tax so didn't know if this was the same.


----------



## mini one

Wow!!   David's rentals have been amazing
I took the plunge and contacted them to rent my points within 24 hours they had found someone to rent my points and then after another 24 hours the money was in my account 
They made it so easy


----------



## Samaya

mini one said:


> Wow!!   David's rentals have been amazing
> I took the plunge and contacted them to rent my points within 24 hours they had found someone to rent my points and then after another 24 hours the money was in my account
> They made it so easy



 Good to hear it was extremely quick, seemed like an easy and painless process.  Another benefit right now is the strength of the dollar so if you're changing the funds into sterling you'll received a better exchange rate?


----------



## mini one

] Good to hear it was extremely quick, seemed like an easy and painless process.  Another benefit right now is the strength of the dollar so if you're changing the funds into sterling you'll received a better exchange rate


That's my next job working out best way to change $3500 from my PayPal account into ££. I will spend this money then keep the next payment when they check in to pay my dues


----------



## standardgirl

out of curiosity - why would you want to convert the $$ back into pounds instead of keeping it as $$ to payoff the annual dues - presumably that eliminates certain FX risk


----------



## wilma-bride

standardgirl said:


> out of curiosity - why would you want to convert the $$ back into pounds instead of keeping it as $$ to payoff the annual dues - presumably that eliminates certain FX risk



I'm thinking probably because $3500 is enough to pay annual dues for a few years.  I would want to get the benefit from it straight away, not just leave it sitting in a Paypal account for a few years.


----------



## jjpenguin

Interesting stuff, been thinking of doing this as I won't be able to get over to WDW as often now, if it pays the dues...


----------



## Samaya

wilma-bride said:


> I'm thinking probably because $3500 is enough to pay annual dues for a few years.  I would want to get the benefit from it straight away, not just leave it sitting in a Paypal account for a few years.


I'm with you I wouldn't want that sort of sum sitting for a few years in a PayPal account but I'm not sure that there's an easy way to pay your annual dues from your PayPal dollar account anyway?

So unless you're set up so you can transfer those dollars into a US bank account then I'm not sure of the best way to use those dollars without first exchanging them in sterling, does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## zavandor

I ended up renting through David 40 points and I'm very happy with the service. Hassle free and fast.



JasonDonna said:


> I know I could have more per point by renting\transfering direct



I'm not sure this is true. I own SSR points and the current price on the rental board for SSR is 10-11$ pp. Points that sell for more are points more requested, like VGC or BCV. For SSR 11$ pp is really a no brainer.


----------



## JohnStorey

Just rented out all this years points (697), so so easy, 3 seperate bookings & 1st payment for all 3 reservations is in our bank account already, when we receive 2nd payments later in the year we will put it towards paying next years dues. As posted previously on here due to a huge change in our working lives meant a really big sit down to think about keeping or selling our membership. Renting out the points every 2nd year means we can still go to USA every other year, not a bad compromise. The next few weeks will be hard though as this is when we would normally be making our trip over, it was also hard making the reservations for other people & not ourselves, ho hum such is life. Thanks 'David's Rentals'.


----------



## Daddio

JohnStorey said:


> Just rented out all this years points (697), so so easy, 3 seperate bookings & 1st payment for all 3 reservations is in our bank account already, when we receive 2nd payments later in the year we will put it towards paying next years dues. As posted previously on here due to a huge change in our working lives meant a really big sit down to think about keeping or selling our membership. Renting out the points every 2nd year means we can still go to USA every other year, not a bad compromise. The next few weeks will be hard though as this is when we would normally be making our trip over, it was also hard making the reservations for other people & not ourselves, ho hum such is life. Thanks 'David's Rentals'.



No JohnStorey, "Thank YOU" and all our other members for using our services. I look forward to working with all of you again in the future. 

~ David


----------



## Tower of terror

so, you are all saying that you can cover your dues and much more by renting your points out?  I want to buy into a resale, but have wondered whether could get there often enough with flight prices etc - wife is a teacher so stuck with holiday times.


----------



## Minniesgal

Tower of terror said:


> so, you are all saying that you can cover your dues and much more by renting your points out?  I want to buy into a resale, but have wondered whether could get there often enough with flight prices etc - wife is a teacher so stuck with holiday times.



When we bought we only bought enough points to go once every three years initially so we wouldn't be hit with massive flight bills more often than now.  Of course it didn't take long before we added on to be able to go every other year but thats another story.


----------



## zavandor

Tower of terror said:


> so, you are all saying that you can cover your dues and much more by renting your points out?



There is one thread at the moment discussing the economics of buying points to rent:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3093206

*At the moment*, it's possible to get easily 11$ per point renting them with David (I did it and it was very hassle free), while for SSR you pay less than 5$ per point in Maintenance fees. So if you rent less than half your points, you can repay the maintenance fees on all your points.
But this is the situation at the moment: none knows what will happen in the future. Disney might change reservations rules to make impossible or impractical to book for others, or the rental market might crash, or MF might skyrocket.
So it's better to buy only the points you think you need and not overbuying with the intention of renting.


----------



## DisneyBB

We have used David for the last 2 years. It is very quick and easy. Has anyone found a way of getting the money out of Paypal without converting to £'s? DVC has said we cannot use Paypal to pay dues.  So the only way would be to open a bank account in he US.  Thought about opening a citi dollar account but it still be converted from $ to £ back to $ by our banking system!


----------



## Samaya

Just noticed that David has recently increased the price to rent points from $13.00 a point to $14.00, anyone know when this took effect?

I supposed it had to happen sooner than later as rental prices have increased on the DisBoards and a few months back David's Rental's started offering $11.00 to DVC owners so still keeping to that $3.00 difference.

Just checked some of the rental threads by owners and $12.00 seems to be the new average, with one or two as high as $13.00.


----------

